# Please, recommend me some high quality brands



## Tyrell90 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, Im looking for slingshot that might be nice gift but must be powerful for small hunting and also capable and good for sport competitions. You can suggest few good TTF aswell as OTF, Ill make up my mind later, but would prefer within EU, and something strong for bigger hands, with nice design. Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You can make your own from a tree fork or paint brushes for next to nothing. You can find so much good work on this forum to learn from. You can also spend ALOT of money on shooters as well. They will not shoot any better I do not think but they are nice. Browse around, a lot of cool builders and works of art to look at. There is A lot of knowledge on here as well. Keep shooting!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi and Welcome.

Within EU is difficult, some UK based makers:



https://cattyshack.co.uk/product-category/catapults/











WASP Slingshots Catapults Ammo Targets | Www.waspslingshots.co.uk | England


www.waspslingshots.co.uk Shop direct for WASP Slingshots products, for all of your Slingshot needs including WASP Spinning Targets. Based In Manchester England




www.waspslingshots.co.uk




The taxes from UK are not funny, but there's a German shop selling WASP slingshots:








WASP Slingshots günstig kaufen | schleudershop.de


UniPhoxx, Stinger, Wolf uvm. | Steinschleuder von WASP Slingshots günstig kaufen. | Für alle Zwillen Schützen. Qualität die Anfänger und Profi überzeugt.




schleudershop.de





A WASP Enzo imo is a good starting point, easy to handle, nice to shoot.

On the other hand... I ordered two slingshots from Pocket Predator, delivery to Germany took about 10 days, taxes were less then from my WASP orders from UK. The Hunter 2020 could be, what you are looking for:





Slingshots for sale


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com





If you want to go all in: Primefork Catapults on Facebook. high quality, high prices.

@Booral121 here in the forum (UK based) makes some very nice shooters, it's on my list for 2022. Just ask him for pictures. Affordable, nice looking, rocksolid. He also hunts with these frames.

Whatever you choose: enjoy the hobby. Starting slingshot shooting is one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

After buying many and then later on making many. I would recommend building your own if you have the equipment. Either way happy shooting!


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

Tyrell90 said:


> Hi, Im looking for slingshot that might be nice gift but must be powerful for small hunting and also capable and good for sport competitions. You can suggest few good TTF aswell as OTF, Ill make up my mind later, but would prefer within EU, and something strong for bigger hands, with nice design. Thanks and happy new year!


only way to find out what you like is to shoot them personally. you never know what frame calls out to which person. ill second the build them if you can idea, that way when something isnt scaled big enough for your hand you can always change parameters and physically then feel your adjustments and make decisions. pre built slings are nice but custom homemade slings might show you if you prefer one style to another while being able to adjust on your next build. it can become a rather detailed hobby or you could just KISS with a natty and some rubberbands. lots of options though.

edit. im just realizing when you said gift maybe its for someone else. that might be harder if thats the case


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

olenickdesigns said:


> only way to find out what you like is to shoot them personally. you never know what frame calls out to which person. ill second the build them if you can idea, that way when something isnt scaled big enough for your hand you can always change parameters and physically then feel your adjustments and make decisions. pre built slings are nice but custom homemade slings might show you if you prefer one style to another while being able to adjust on your next build. it can become a rather detailed hobby or you could just KISS with a natty and some rubberbands. lots of options though.
> 
> edit. im just realizing when you said gift maybe its for someone else. that might be harder if thats the case


Yeah I agree gifting a sling is very hard to do unless the person is an active shooter.


----------

